# Brauche Hilfe in Sachen Elektrotechnik



## JohnShaft (4. März 2004)

Ich bräuchte Hilfe in Sachen Elektrotechnik sprich Gleichstromwandler. Ih würde Unterlagen zu Abwärts-, Aufwärts und Inverswandlern brauchen. Eventuell auch über Verluste (Durchlass, Sperrverluste usw). Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Bitte an Rene_Stoise@hotmail.com schicken. Bedanke mich im VOrhinein. MFG


----------

